

UniKey - Your Phone is Now Your Key - urza
http://www.unikey.com/

======
swartz
Unless if there is some kind of a way to deactivate the phone when it's
stolen. Problem with that though is, what if you don't notice it when the
phone goes missing..? Giving the person that stole it ample time to get access
to whatever it is they were targeting.

------
ForFreedom
If someone steals your phone then they have access to everything that the
phone unlocks. Not practical.

~~~
urza
Well yes, but the same goes for keys..

